# Nuts for lower front suspension / shocks



## kobold (Jan 5, 2019)

Hello guys, can you name me a part number for the clip-nuts (and screws) for the lower front shocks ? (1968 A body).
Maybe rockauto will have some ? (I do not know the exact expression for this part....)
(I can't find a shop in germany...)
regards: Peter


----------



## RMTZ67 (Mar 12, 2011)

Do you have a Ace hardware or Napa near you? They carry them.


----------



## Jim K (Nov 17, 2020)

As mentioned, a hardware store most often carries them, or Ames Performance has them as part number 3-305.


----------



## kobold (Jan 5, 2019)

Hello, no Napa or Ace in germany.....
So, I welded the clip-nut, works. But I can't fix these two lower bolts....
Is there a trick ? Any suggestions ? (threads are o.k. can't centralize the nuts so the bolt will fit...)


----------



## kobold (Jan 5, 2019)

Finally found the fault: distance between fixing brackets (from these fu.... KONI shocks) is to large....see picture....


----------



## kobold (Jan 5, 2019)

If I can't make it fit, which shocks can you recommend ? (maybe I'll order at rockauto....)
Are Gabriel shock a good choise, or better KYB gas-a-just monotube ?
regards: Peter


----------



## goat671 (Apr 13, 2019)

I have installed these Konis on a 67 GTO with no issues I do not see the problem in the image above. The Koni is a much better than the ones you listed go with Bilstein otherwise


----------



## kobold (Jan 5, 2019)

The difference is about 3mm, and the eye with the rubber is much more bigger at the Konis, so there is no space to move the shocks to the right position. I can't hit the nut with the bolts ( I only get one in, the other one will come at an angle...) I do not want to modify the lower control arm.....maybe there's a difference between an 1967 and an 1968 lower control arm (?)
Does anyone use the KYB gas-a-just monotube shocks ?


----------



## kobold (Jan 5, 2019)

…… I ordered now the bilstein shocks from rockauto.
I'll tell you, if it's easy to install or if I will have to modify something.


----------



## jmd55 (Oct 30, 2021)

ames and napa have them gm used them on lower front shocks on almost every thing for years


----------



## kobold (Jan 5, 2019)

So, today I installed (the left ) front shocks mad by Bilstein. No problems, very easy to install.
(the bilstein B6 shocks are much more harder than the Konis, hope my old back will survive.... )
So, one more coffee, than the right one....


----------



## kobold (Jan 5, 2019)

so, once again a picture where you can see the difference between KONI, BILSTEIN and (maybe) the original shocks:


----------

